# ***Meet N Greet!West Siders of Detroit, BOX BAR***



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

777 W. Ann Arbor Trail
Plymouth, MI 48170
(734) 459-7390
Listed Since: January 1998
Last Updated: May 2002
Get Direction.................................www.pubcrawler.com...type in box bar.........thursday march 10th 5ish til ?.........


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Great. With about 300 beers to choose from, it should be interesting.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Scheduled to work this Thursday but I think a personal day is in order being that I was the one that suggested a "westsiders M-G"...


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

dead link, wheres it at?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

try just................www.mapquest.com address is 777 ann arbor tr. w in plymouth......type in box bar plymouth to get map and directions.....it is at the intersection of ann arbor rd and south main, approximately half way between lilley rd and sheldon rd


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Shametamer,
Its on Ann Arbor Trail, not Ann Arbor Road. (2 different roads) We don't want to confuse these non-Plymouth fellers. When you get to Plymouth ask anyone where the Box Bar is,

Just for a land mark, in down town Plymouth there is a large park (Kellog Park) the Box Bar is on the South West corner of the park. Park in the street,or if you get there after 6:00 pm you can use the parkinging lot at Saxtons hardware, 1/2 block east of the bar on AA Trail. 

Not that I've ever been to this place or anything.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yeah thanx doug....didn't even notice i typed road..lol...ah u are familiar with it aye? i never been there myself...we usually head up haggerty.............


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah.... been there once or twice back in the day. Pretty sure they'll let me back in. :lol: 

Doug


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Gill, it _appears_ you've been there quite recently...... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

...."parkinging".....

'Honest, Oshifer......."


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Gill, it _appears_ you've been there quite recently...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



Me ??........at the Box Bar ??... Never!! :lol:


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Hurray, A M-N-G close to home....but
 alas, Thursday is bowling night.....maybe next one.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Shoes said:


> Hurray, A M-N-G close to home....but
> alas, Thursday is bowling night.....maybe next one.


That's what they have 6th and 7th men for... :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What's the date and time on this one?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

THURSDAY MARCH 10TH...5 P.M...TIL ?? OR when Doug runs the place DRY!!!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Count me in.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

In my back yard would love to make this one,but I coach basketball and as luck would have it we have a game this Thursday evning.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i should be there!


----------



## bassinthepads (Feb 13, 2005)

shametamer said:


> 777 W. Ann Arbor Trail
> Plymouth, MI 48170
> (734) 459-7390
> Listed Since: January 1998
> ...


I'll try to meet & greet you guys at the box Thursday. You can't all be like Shametamer!!!!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I finally get to go to a MNG...I think.
:woohoo1: :woohoo1: I am planning on this one!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



bolodunn said:


> i should be there!


Show 'em how it's done!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> Show 'em how it's done!


Maybe we should send over an East-sider to supervise


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Maybe we should send over an East-sider to supervise


Neal,
your just jealous cause you are going to miss out on all the fun  

Man, Whirlyball Tuesday night, a M&G on Thursday night, and another M&G Sunday morning.............................Life is GOOD!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> Show 'em how it's done!



Les,
Your one of US NOW!!! I think you should stop in and see how it is REALY done! :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sean, we do it so well on the east side we have two L 's in REALLY. :evilsmile 
Some times when we are done, it has two E 's and A 's as well.:lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Sean, we do it so well on the east side we have two L 's in REALLY. :evilsmile
> Some times when we are done, it has two E 's and A 's as well.:lol:


 :lol: :lol: LMAO

Paul,
What can I say.....its Monday and with Whirlyball and Boomba withdrawals........I am lucky I can find the key board today :yikes: 
I need to get out and do some ing :evilsmile


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> Show 'em how it's done!


 :lol: 
are there gonna be any early birds? i might be working in farmington hills thurs & get off work @ 3:30.
prolly be there @4:00 have to pass it to get home! :corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Uncle!! UNCLE! ok, you're tougher than i am ,Bolo. Quit twistin my arm..i'll make it earlier! Gimme a jingle at 734 578 7757 when you get off work, I'll run up there!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

shametamer said:


> Uncle!! UNCLE! ok, you're tougher than i am ,Bolo. Quit twistin my arm..i'll make it earlier! Gimme a jingle at 734 578 7757 when you get off work, I'll run up there!


 :lol: :lol: 
ok, ithink finch will be with me as well.
looks like 4:00 i'll give ya a shout when i get off work (3:30)


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I will be there early too...start my "trip around the world"


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

I have taken the liberty of calling "The Box" and reserving us a few tables so anyone who shows up can just ask for the Michigan-Sportsman table and be pointed in the right direction...I'll see ya'll between 5-6:00...I reserved for 12-15 as there will be people there as early as 4:00 and more trickling in and out later in the evening...  {-------- the smilie for getting hammered...


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

great idea Connor! We'll Toast you on the first round! or is that we'll put it on Connors tab?  ...lol


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

shametamer said:


> great idea Connor! We'll Toast you on the first round! or is that we'll put it on Connors tab?  ...lol


Already told them separate checks...


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

ur a sharpie Connor!  quick too!..lol


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

shametamer said:


> ur a sharpie Connor!  quick too!..lol


Financially, I have to be  ...Off to get a few zzzzz's...See you guys this evening...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Not gonna make it tonight. I'll get west of Telegraph one day.


But last time they couldn't handle all the kicking and screaming while they were dragging me there.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Kicking?..Screaming?..Dragging?.geez if you didn't want a cold one,you could have politely declined. We,Westsiders, understand your "type" that have a low tolerance for adult beverages!.........I'll just tell the barhop to stow the 'zing' and save it, incase you make it one of these days!  .........................P.S.Paul,you're gonna miss the food! i Hear they serve the best MUSKIE goulash in town!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Zing??? Nope. I like those drinks with the umbrellas in them, they go well with the thong.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Lol..ah thanks for reminding me..i"ll leave the camera home! Wench wanted a pic of you in your most adorning, skimpy ,prize winning thong! :yikes:


----------

